# Report: Emelianenko Accused Of Raping/Beating Housekeeper - See more at: http://www.b



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

> Disturbing news coming out of Russia
> 
> According to a report coming out of LifeNews.ru, one of MMA’s most beloved sons recently found himself in a heap of trouble surrounding some very gross and disgusting allegations of **** and physical abuse.
> 
> ...


Source

What are your thoughts on this? To me it sounds like a bunch of crap, but if he is in fact capable of drugging and raping a woman, it's repulsive. I just find it hard to believe.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

As with all abuse/domestic violence/what have you type of cases, I'll withhold judgement until more information comes out.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Wouldn't be surprised if Aleks did it and gets off. The guy is real shady with a lot of bad connections.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Aleks is quiet the piece of crap though. The stuff i have read about it in the past... cant say this surprises me.


Doesnt the guy have hep b?? and avoids fighting in places that test because of it. 

Sergei Kharitonov also said Aleks has Hep. 



Can you clarify it is Aleks in the thread title?? Bj Penn avoided pointing out which brother it was cause they wanted more clicks on the link. Some people will most likely see their article title and assume it was Fedor without reading.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Aleks is quiet the piece of crap though. The stuff i have read about it in the past... cant say this surprises me.
> 
> 
> Doesnt the guy have hep c?? and avoids fighting in places that test because of it.
> ...


My first thought was Aleksander... then i read "one of MMA’s most beloved sons" and got pretty worried there for a second.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> My first thought was Aleksander... then i read "one of MMA&#146;s most beloved sons" and got pretty worried there for a second.


Lol same exact thing happened to me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Aleks is now a wanted man in Russia:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2014/4/2...er-emelianenko-on-russian-federal-wanted-list

_"The former Pride star and younger brother of Hall of Famer Fedor Emelianenko is being sought by Russian authorities for "suspicion of housekeeper abuse and passport theft."_


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> My first thought was Aleksander... then i read "one of MMA’s most beloved sons" and got pretty worried there for a second.


Same here. Soon as I read the title I was like "defs aleks" then I saw that.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

Phew... Got my heart beating for a sec there.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> My first thought was Aleksander... then i read "one of MMA’s most beloved sons" and got pretty worried there for a second.


Defiantly rode some coat tails in but had some talent of his own. Im not surprised to hear he would do something like that IDK.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I'm surprised people aren't talking about how jacked Fedor is looking these days.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Im not gonna ask why someone decided to do that to Kevin Randleman.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Im not gonna ask why someone decided to do that to Kevin Randleman.


It's clearly Fedor. Everyone knows he loves Ohio State wrestling.


----------

